# Computer monitor causes scare at Newark airport



## amtrakwolverine (Dec 20, 2010)

> NEWARK, N.J. (AP) — A computer monitor that was checked as baggage caused a security scare Monday morning at Newark Liberty International Airport, prompting officials to shut down part of a terminal for about an hour as a precaution.


http://portal.wowway.net/news/read.php?rip_id=%3CD9K7MKTG0%40news.ap.org%3E&ps=1011


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Dec 20, 2010)

Nothing in that "article" explains why the monitor was considered to be a threat or why it was emitting radiation while being shipped. I've taken a 22" monitor as a carry-on item and had to take it out of my rollaboard so they could scan it separately, but that was it.


----------



## George Harris (Dec 21, 2010)

And then there was the guy that got a loaded pistol onto an international flight. Teh whole airport security is simply theatre.


----------

